# 96' Mk3 Golf GL Cranks but WONT Start



## janthisrodriguez (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm frustrated, and annoyed at this point. I have been working on this car since last Thursday.  

I just did a head job on my MK3 and at first it would not start at all, and it was spinning over to fast, at that point I knew the timing was off. So I spent the weekend, working on the timing, and not it's correct because when I started it the first time, it started right up but idled out. 

Now it's cranking but won't turn over. I sprayed started fluid in the air filter compartment, and it started right up but idled out. So I know the start is working, I replaced the Fuel Pump Relay, and still nothing- so I know my original relay is still good. 

When I checked the wire harness going to the fuel pump, I'm getting NO power to the pump! What could be causing the car not to send power to the pump? My car does have an anti-theft system- could that cut the power to the pump. 

I called VW and they told me that if it's a VW Anti-Theft System that it would cut the power, but they can't tell me how to disarm it over the phone, that I would have to bring it in. My only thing is if I bring it in, I have to pay for a two, and then pay the dealership their fees. 

FYI: Before I did the head job the car would start, just ran hard because I had a leak in the head. Now it wont start at all... Ugh!!! 

Does anyone have any ideas! I'm currently carless, and it sucks..


----------



## janthisrodriguez (Aug 12, 2013)

*Spelling Mistakes (It will drive me crazy)*



janthisrodriguez said:


> I'm frustrated, and annoyed at this point. I have been working on this car since last Thursday.
> 
> I just did a head job on my MK3 and at first it would not start at all, and it was spinning over to fast, at that point I knew the timing was off. So I spent the weekend, working on the timing, and now it's correct because when I started it the first time, it started right up but idled out.
> 
> ...


 Okay! I fixed all the spelling errors, I'm so frustrated that I'm not spelling things correctly.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Are you checking power to the pump while cranking? That's the only time you're going to have power at the pump, it won't power up except for maybe a second or two right after key-on. 

Have your checked ALL the fuses? The O2 sensor heater fuse also supplies power to the fuel pump on MKIII, if it's blown you won't have power to the pump. Make sure ALL the fuses in the fuse box are good.


----------

